# Need Advice About Possibly Mistreated Cat



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

My neighborhood used to have a stray kitten named Smokey. He is a very sweet cat, affectionate to people and friendly with other cats. I took turns feeding him along with another neighbor, and we looked for a good home.

A third neighbor (Ken) offered to take Smokey in. Ken seems nice, so we were satisfied. We were wrong.

Smokey has spent the last four weeks locked on Ken's screen porch, getting enough food and water to survive, a pat on the head twice a day, and not much else. He isn't allowed in the house and almost never gets to roam outside. No toys, nothing to lay on except one thin shirt. The temperature went down to 40 degrees for a couple of nights and he was still stuck out there. He seems lonely and spends a lot of time crying. 

I think Ken is well-meaning but clueless. The other neighbor and I have been trying to get the message through: giving him cat toys and better food, encouraging him to let the cat roam. I think he's starting to get annoyed or at least weirded out by our attention, and we're afraid that if we push the issue, Smokey will be shoved into the even smaller screen porch in the backyard and never be let out again.

Is this abuse or am I overreacting? What's the best way to help this cat? It's heartbreaking listening to him cry all the time, I just want to do something to make his life less miserable.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Rereading my post, I realize I didn't describe it very well. This cat is in solitary confinement 24 hours a day. Other than a pat on the head at feeding time, the owner acts like he doesn't exist. He has no contact with any other animals or people. It seems extra mean because he's a really social cat. The barren living conditions just add insult to injury.

I also realized that 40 degree weather probably doesn't sound too bad. But we're in Florida, so that's winter to us. At that temperature, people are wearing heavy coats and the animals are shivering.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

This is both abuse and neglect. 

If it were a child being kept on someone's porch, all alone and out in the cold, there'd be no question about what you would do. You'd contact your local police immediately. Every community has an animal control authority that will legally remove an animal from an abusive or neglectful situation. You or one of your neighbors could then claim the cat from the animal shelter.

Ok...that's the legal approach. You can also trespass on Clueless Ken's property and "kidnap" the sweet little creature. I'm not recommending that you break the law; that's a risky choice, and one that only you can make. Personally, I've done it myself many times.

I know a woman who rescued a dog on a cold winter day. The dog was literally frozen to the ground. She had to pour warm water all around the dog, just so she could gently free him from the ice and take him away. She did this while the dog's ******* owner stood in his front door and shot at her. How's that for courage?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's heartbreaking.  

Are you or your neighbor able to take the cat? Would Ken let you if you offered? He doesn't seem to be getting the hint that the cat is miserable, so please be blunt but polite and tell him. After all, he wouldn't even have the cat if it weren't for you and your neighbor, who were essentially his owners. You have every right to speak up since you two more or less gave him the cat and now have to hear him crying from being neglected.

If he is not receptive, then you need to get Animal Control involved. What a sad situation.  Please let us know what happens.

Since this isn't an issue of a cat looking for a home, I'm going to move your post to Cat Chat. More people will see it there and might have some additional advice for you.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think from the perspective of the law, this wouldn't be abuse or animal cruelty. Certainly it's neglect and you probably want to rap the guy soundly about his head, but as you say it's probably becaue he's clueless. You could talk to animal control or whoever deals with these situations and I'm sure they will talk to the guy, but as far as intervening, I don't think it goes far enough that they can legally take the animal away. If he's willing to sign the cat over, then it's one thing, but if he refuses, there may be no more that can be done. The cat does have food, water and shelter, and that and medical care when required are what the law requires. 

Please don't take the law into your own hands. That won't accomplish anything except get you into trouble. You can't uphold the law by breaking it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is very upsetting. Of course, if the kitten were running free, its life would be shortened by many years. It's really dangerous out there. I hope you can talk the neighbor into rehoming the cat. Forty degrees is very cold for a cat. And all of us need attention and love. 

A screened in porch is ideal for a bit of the outdoors while safe, but to spend its life there alone all day is like solitary confinement for a criminal. Poor kitten. 

Please don't trespass and take the cat. That's not legal. I hope you can help in some way, however.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Forty degress is very cold. It's a mere 8 degress warmer than the freezing point. If this cat were living in the wild or as a stray, he'd have a chance of protecting himself. He'd find a makeshift shelter, or maybe burrow into a pile of old leaves for warmth. While he's caged in on a porch, however, he's completely defenseless and exposed to the cold. It's painful misery to be cold. This isn't a mere case of neglect; this is animal abuse.

This whole story -- Clueless Ken and a suffering animal -- makes me feel sick.


----------



## Lexy (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I would approach Ken first and ask him outright if you could have the cat. It sounds like he offered to take it in when it needed a home. Tell him you would really like to have it and see what he says. 

Good luck and keep us posted. I feel awful for Smokey.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Clueless Ken really can't be all that fond of Smokey. If C.K. cared at all about this cat, he'd bring Smokey indoors, spend time with him, get to know the little guy. C.K.'s entire interest in the cat seems to begin and end with a water dish and a food bowl. Smokey's still a stray cat, but now he's imprisoned 24-hours a day on C.K.'s porch.

Given all that, maybe C.K. would be more than happy to give up Smokey. Have you, or any of your neighbors, approached C.K. and asked him about this?


----------



## allison (Apr 4, 2006)

In Minnesota forty degrees isn't that cold. Once Cricket escaped when it was 29 degrees out and snowing and didn't come back until morning. I was so worried all night long and when I saw that little black ball of fur jumping over the fence I was so releaved. 
I do think that forty degrees is too cold for a cat to be outside though. I've seen cats at the humane society who's ears have froze off. 
I would just go over there and tell him what to do. Or ask him if you could help. I have indoor cats and I think that having the kitty on the porch is better than letting it rome free. :roll: But that's just my opinion. Is he allergic to cats? Why doesn't he let the kitty in?


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

dudes, what are you waiting for? 

go over there tell him he's breaking the law leaving the cat in there.... tell him he'll be fined or sent to jail... and you'll call the police and let them deal with him unless he hands over the cat!

threaten police intevention and tell him what he'll get if they see the cat like that and then get him to hand it over.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Allison, 
Yes, it's better than having your ears frozen off, but do you think we are over-reacting? I definitely think that kitten needs love as well as food. I think he should be rehomed.

I don't think trespassing and taking the cat is an option, because it's illegal, but there is no harm in asking for her. SHe is in the same boat as a lion in a cage. This kitten is in a cage--alone. Zoos have finally realized that and have improved conditions. That's what we are hoping for in this case, an improved condition. The man's not a monster; he just doesn't realize that socialization is important.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you, everybody, for your advice and concern. I feel much better knowing that your independent opinions are the same, that it's not just us two neighbors who feel this way. And your advice has helped me think more clearly about the alternatives.

I spoke with Animal Control, and they told me that this doesn't qualify as illegal neglect. They offered to do a welfare check on Smokey, but if he isn't being starved or physically hurt, which he isn't, they can't do anything else. 

But they gave me some good information: CK never got him licensed (big surprise there), and therefore has NO legal rights to Smokey once he steps off CK's property. And when Smokey is running freely, he will make a bee line for me whenever he sees me, and if I'm not there he'll usually still be on my porch, or the nice neighbor's. 

CK obviously doesn't let the cat off the porch very often, but he's done it a couple of times. (This was before we realized fully how bad it was, and CK was always nearby and we didn't know what we could do legally.) So the next time it happens, I'm going to discreetly scoop Smokey up and smuggle him away. A friend's mom, who loves cats and who I trust absolutely, is willing to take him in.

I have thought long and hard about whether I should really do it this way, or whether we should try having a really blunt talk with him first. It seems like the adult thing to do. But my gut feeling, and the nice neighbor agrees, is that he would probably resent it and isolate Smokey further, and then we'll lose any chance of rescuing him. This is the reason we haven't gone any farther with him than we have.

I want to believe that this man is just clueless, but the kitten has been crying on his porch for a month, he's been ignoring him, and he still seems to think he's owner of the year. I just can't believe any amount of education is going to make a difference. It will be better for him to think the cat ran away.

So right now, both Smokey and I just need to wait a little longer. Please be reassured that he isn't in any physical danger. The cold weather is over, it's 70 degrees now. He has food and water, he's out of the rain and safe from dogs. He even has a few toys now. He's lonely, frustrated and bored, but he's safe. And the next time Clueless Ken drops his guard, that cat is _OUTTA HERE._


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumb


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good ... it looks like you have a legal and proper way to rescue this cat. If you put out some cat food on your property, I think you can help the process along. Did the authorities tell you anything about local ordinances for what constitutes a "stray" and when you can claim that stray as your own? I remember one thread where a member said in her area if she fed the cat three days in a row she could claim the cat as her own because she was its caretaker.

Since the cat isn't licensed, then once it's off his property, he has no rights.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Jet Green, you're a good person. You're a blessing to this precious little cat, and you make world a better place simply by being here.

I agree that you and your neighbors shouldn't confront The Clueless One. You'd only succeed in making him angry, and he might isolate Smokey from all of you. Also, even if you did get a chance to rescue Smokey at some time, C.K. would know exactly who'd taken the cat away. Smokey would be safe, but the rest of you need to go on living in the same neighborhood as He Who Is Clueless. Why not avoid any bad feelings or nasty and vindictive fallout?

It's great that you don't even need to consider doing anything unlawful, and it's wonderful that you've already found a safe, loving home for Smokey. Smokey's going to fall madly in love with your mom's friend.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Our animal control says any unlicensed cat outdoors is considered a stray. The first person that picks the cat up and takes him/her to get a license is the legal owner, period. Even if I walked onto CK's property, slashed the screen porch open with a machete and stole Smokey -- and believe me this is a tempting idea -- I could go get the cat licensed and he would legally be mine, assuming I had time to do this before being arrested for trespassing and vandalism. At least, that's my understanding.

Here's what I wonder: what would stop someone from stealing a licensed cat, pretending it's a stray, and getting it relicensed under their own name? If the real owner wanted to press charges, how they prove it was the same cat they had licensed? It's not like they can fingerprint the cat. 

(I don't know if anyone's after my cats, but they're licensed, microchipped and indoors, just in case.)


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you Primo for your comments. But I wish I was as courageous as your friend - and I'm sorry that I let this go on so long.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

> I think I would approach Ken first and ask him outright if you could have the cat. It sounds like he offered to take it in when it needed a home. Tell him you would really like to have it and see what he says.


Be sure to emphasize how much you MISS Smokey and you want him back BAD. If you're female, cry. 

If that didn't work for me, then I'd be observing Ken's time away from home and 'liberate' Smokey myself. I'm thinking of the fact that Ken would have to PROVE I went on his property and removed the cat. Not that I'm suggesting you do that or anything.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Jet Green said:


> Here's what I wonder: what would stop someone from stealing a licensed cat, pretending it's a stray, and getting it relicensed under their own name? If the real owner wanted to press charges, how they prove it was the same cat they had licensed? It's not like they can fingerprint the cat.


In places where a rabies certificate is required for a license to be issued, this is easy to answer, because a rabies certificate signed by a veterinarian, with the serial number of the vaccination is required. It would be easy to check up on a forged or duplicated rabies certificate because of the serial number. Obviously, if it's in their records twice, then one of the certificates and therefore the license is fraudulent. They could then check with the veterian's records to find out which is the genuine certificate.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

> But I wish I was as courageous as your friend


I, too, wish I were as courageous as she is. I doubt that I'd have the nerve to stare down the barrel of rifle while rescuing an animal...even an animal who'd been as horribly neglected as that poor dog.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Who was it that said, "Bravery is not doing what you have to do without fear, bravery is doing what you have to do in spite of your fear." :?:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Is there a door to the poorch? If so, when he leaves, go over and see if the door is locked. If not, snatch the cat, make a hole in the screen, making it look like the cat did it and then run like the wind!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

How are things going? Any news?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Not yet. I've watching constantly to see if he's let off the porch. He only gets let out once a week at most, so it may take awhile. Smokey is still in good spirits though, I sneak over and "pet" him through the screen a few times a day.

I wish I could bust him out myself like you suggested, but I couldn't do it without somebody seeing. The last owner of the house was a Sheriff's Deputy who made it like a compound: fence around the front yard, bright security lights. We live in an urban neighborhood where people spend a lot of time on their porches and lawns, and there's one house where people sit up on their porch all night -- right across the street from Smokey. Normaly this makes me feel safe from crime, but it's really frustrating if you want to be the criminal!

So I'm waiting. I promise to post when something happens. Thanks for being concerned.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

lol Good luck! And be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm still waiting for a chance to whisk Smokey off to freedom, but in the meantime there's been a new development: Clueless Ken has found himself a Barbie.

She was around all the time last year, then mostly disappeared for a few months, but now she's back. I managed to talk to him briefly. He said she's considering moving in with him at some point, but hasn't made up her mind yet.

The good news is that she seems to like cats! She has one of her own. Over the weekend, Smokey acquired pretty new ceramic cat dishes which look like something a woman would buy. I think he may even have been allowed in the house for an hour or so while she was there.

So now I'm torn again. Should I still put Smokey on the underground railroad at the first opportunity? Or wait to see if Barbie moves in and ends Ken's cat-neglecting ways? One important detail that I haven't mentioned yet is that the place I would be taking Smokey to, my friend's mom's, would be a temporary home. She actually works with a local no-kill rescue organization and would be adopting him out. So I don't now what kind of place he would go to for good (although almost anywhere would be better than Ken's prison).

There's also a possibility that Smokey wouldn't get along with Barbie's cat. Ken said he's worried about this. I took the opportunity to tell him, maybe too enthusiastically, that I would be happy to take Smokey back. He looked at me with a straight face and said he would be _really sad_ if he couldn't keep him. 8O 

If he did give up Smokey, the nice neighbor or I could rehome him openly and be more selective in what kind of home he goes into. Maybe, maybe, maybe, if I could persuade my four sensitive ex-ferals that this would be a workable idea, I could even keep him myself. 

So many "ifs" and so many decisions. In the meantime, Smokey is still stuck in prison, still crying whenever he sees a friendly face.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor little Smokey! However, Barbie could influence Ken in a positive way. I'd give it a little while, and see if she keeps coming back.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Jet Green, not only are you a good person, but you also have a great sense of humor. Barbie!...that's so funny!

Maybe you can watch and see if Barbie brings Smokey indoors and spends time with him. But, I somehow think that the Ken & Barbie romance won't work out, and you'll eventually end up rescuing Smokey from C.K.


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

I bet smokey would be much happier in a new home. Yes, Barbie may influence him to change his ways and maybe he can relise what hes doing. But, if it was me, i would be happy that smokey is getting more attention, but id still want a better situation. Say Barbie isnt going to stay forever, than what? Smokey is back out on the porch. If smokey somehow gets out, id take it. Thats me. I would want to know that she is guarenteed love regaurdless. I hope smokey comes to you, and your kitties can love him. You seem like the best mom he could have.

He would be sad to not have smokey!!!! WHAT THE HECK???? okay plan, take smokey and replace him with a similar looking stuffed animal. **** never know! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Erica, You're gloriously devious!  Just think how much money Ken would save! No cat food to buy, and his pet would be completely happy to sit alone. Ohhhh, now I'm beginning to feel sorry for the stuffed cat. 

corrected/edit


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> Erica, You're gloriously devious!  Just think how much money Ken would save! No cat food to buy, and his pet would be completely happy to sit alone. Ohhhh, now I'm beginning to feel sorry for the stuffed cat.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

To funny. If only it was that easy and he was that cluless. 
Hury up and get smokey. I need that update. This is like one of those reality shows and the next episode is forever away and its all you can think about! 

This cat has no idea how many people are caring for it!


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

Awww, that's so sad.  I don't know why he would even want a cat if he's not going to spend time with him. There are a lot of people like that. 

I would talk to him. People don't like hearing that they're doing something wrong, but it's all in how you word it. Don't tell him what he's doing wrong. I would tell him that the cat obviously loves him, and I bet he'd love to be inside with him more often. Stroke his ego. Men are easily manipulated.  (just kidding, guys)

If you're too intimidated to do that, you could print out some material on how cats need company, etc. and just leave it on his porch. If his girlfriend will take care of him, then there's nothing to worry about. It's too soon to tell how that will work out. 

I don't think the cat is being abused. The man just needs some guidance in the right direction. He probably has no idea that his cat may be unhappy. It's too easy to change the "rules" when it benefits us. We say the cat is like a child and shouldn't be left out there, but we don't consider the cat a child when it comes to kidnapping, or giving the parent the benefit of the doubt. :idea:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

> okay plan, take smokey and replace him with a similar looking stuffed animal. **** never know!


Ericalynn, I actually had a similar idea! I thought of scouring local shelters for a similar-looking feral cat who wants no part of being socialized. The feral cat would get his physical needs met with none of that pesky human contact, and I bet Ken wouldn't even notice! First I would have to make a present of a big warm cat shelter, though, for those cold nights. 8) 

But there was some movement over there last week. The nice neighbor -- who I have not involved in the underground railroad plan because I don't want to get anyone else in trouble -- said Smokey was finally off the porch for most of the day Thursday, but I had to work late so I missed my chance! 

Then Friday, I saw a new adult cat on the back screen porch. It has to have been Barbie's. S/he disappeared the next day though, maybe into the house?



> I don't know why he would even want a cat if he's not going to spend time with him. There are a lot of people like that.


Good question, Mandy. Since Barbie seemed to be the on-again off-again girlfriend, I'm wondering if Smokey was a sweetener to lure her back. 

I haven't seen anything since Friday because I've been cooped up in the house with a stomach virus -- ugh. As much as I would love to go chat with Ken so that he too can enjoy this illness, it's tough even to go from room to room right now. I'll post an update when I can.


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

Jet, Good Idea! You would just need to make sure the kitty would get what it needs; like you said, shelter from the cold. Plus, if he even tries to pet the cat, since it feral, it may hiss and scratch at it and with "smokeys" new found hatred towards him may make him want to get rid of it and than hes cat free!! WOO HOO

Well im glad smokey got out. It sucks you were unable to get him. Do you have food out for him for when he gets out to come to your home? You should set up a secret kitty trap. Tehehehe. 

Eh, I really dont think he used smokey as bait to get the girl back. She has her own cat. Though it may. He could of said "oh im more responisble and caring now, I have cat", or whatever the case may be. I hope ken doesnt have kids!


I hope you feel better. Sleep it off and relax.


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

I hope everything works out for the best. Really, the lengths we go to for our fine feline friends. (Yay alliteration!)

This world would be a darn sight better if there were more people like you around. Kudos to Smokey for having such a devoted friend.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

OK, things are getting much better! I spoke to the girlfriend, who is definitely moving in. She's really nice, and most importantly, she cares about Smokey! She is really affectionate with him, which is just what he needs. She agrees that he shouldn't be cooped up like that all the time, and she is going to make some changes.

Things are still iffy with him being an indoor-only cat, depending on how he gets along with her cat, and how he adapts generally since he has been mostly-outdoor all of his life thus far. He still needs to be fixed, tested and vaccinated, which it sounds like she is going to do herself. So in the meantime he's still living on the porch, but she has been letting him out to roam a little bit each day under supervision. 

Those were my two main concerns for him, the lack of affection and the 24/7 confinement to one room. It seems as if those concerns are being addressed now, and I feel MUCH better. He's been crying a lot less since Barbie (I feel bad for calling her that now!) came on the scene.

So I think things are ok now. I suspect that even if the girlfriend were to leave, she might just take Smokey with her. I'll continue to keep an eye on things, just in case, but I feel much more comfortable now that he's being treated well.

Thank you, everybody, for all your advice and for caring so much about Smokey! Even though the situation seems to be resolving itself, I'm really glad that I had people to talk to about it, and that you were all so supportive. It made a world of difference for my state of mind.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful news. I think it's ideal to have a safe outdoor enclosure or allow the cat the run of the house, personally. When I was much younger I lost two wonderful cats to cars and paid for many surgeries for injuries acquired outside. I learned a hard lesson. I hope Smokey soon gets the vet care he needs. 

Of course, Smokey had no life at all the way it was. I so hope she continues to give Smokey the love and care he needs! I'm so glad you cared.  And YAY, Barbie!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

thats awesome. i'm glad things are improving for smokey


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

YAY!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's great! I'm so glad things are looking up for the little guy.  

I have to admit, the Barbie reference was pretty clever. :lol: Maybe you can refer to her as Cat Rescuer Barbie now?! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Perhaps you should send a copy of this thread to Mattel! You might be a rich woman, Jet Green. There could be a new Barbie, as Lisa suggested!  She'd come equipped with a kitty and carrier!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Laugh!  She'd need a new Dream House with a screen porch...not sure how they'd market Clueless Ken, though!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, but there must be a kitty door from the screened in porch to the rest of the house--one that can't be locked! (I want 10% please :wink: )
She dumped Clueless Ken; didnt you hear?


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Take the cat at your first opportunity. This man doesn't have a clue and talking to him will only make him "hide" the cat and keep it inside.

I had a neighbor put a 6ft. chain on ther cat trying to keep it from coming to my house to eat. The cat was hungry, but she was too ignorant to realize that. Finally one day the cat broke loose and I found her and her 6ft. chain under my car. Needless to say she went to a much better home and the neighbor never knew any better. You have to do what you have to do sometime, for their sake.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

First, I haven't read through all the posts, just the first few so if I've repeated anything anyone else posted, please forgive. 

40 degrees many not be cold in Minnesota for those used to it, but for a kitten who is not used to it, it is cold.

I think you should get the kitten away from him and hopefully one of you can take it, get it checked by a vet, fixed and give it a safe, indoor home.

Although I tend to be an honest person in general, I will resort to a bit of subterfuge if it will save an animal and keep the peace. I've done it before in my own neighborhood.

One suggestion I have you might consider is perhaps finding a neighbor (preferably with young children or child) in your vicinity, a block or two away perhaps, who also would be willing to try and get the kitten into a better situation. They could explain to Ken (fingers crossed, of course LOL) that they had taken this kitten in early on, had it checked by a vet, blah, blah, blah, it got out one day, and their child was heartbroken. They just found out there was a kitten found here, and it is him. And ask for him back.

Even offer him $25 or something if he balks. 

It may be expensive, an not exactly the truth, but it might also save an awkward situation with someone you have to live near and interact with. This way you can do it without this between all of you.

And never give him a kitten again. LOL

Just a thought.

I've done similar things myself, and have always found that when it's done for a good cause like this, it usually works out, especially if the person gains by it too (like a small reward or something).

I hope you can find a soluton. The baby deserves better.

You can always turn the kitten over to a no-kill rescue group and they can find it a good home.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

I just read about the girlfriend, and honestly, I wouldn't let that stop me from getting the cat out of there.

As nice as that woman may be, it seems they may have an on and off again relationship because it's been on and off before.

If he considers it his cat, if it doesn't work out and she leaves, she'll leave him with the cat, and then it will be too late to do anything about, or you might not even be in a position to help (they may move or something). 

She would take her cat with her, but he may not let her take this one.

I'd get it out of there somehow.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm still keeping an obsessively close eye on Smokey, and he's doing OK. Barbie hasn't moved in yet, and Smokey's still living on the porch. It's not an ideal situation but it's so much better than it was. 

Besides getting some attention from Barbie whenever she comes around, the main difference is that he's now being let off the porch regularly, a few hours or more each day. He gets to run around and be with his other kitty buddies, and my husband and I give him as much cuddling and wet food as he wants. The weather is mild, he can shelter on our porch whenver he needs to, and we have nice cushy outdoor furniture that he loves. 

Again, it's not a perfect life. Any outdoor living situation carries some risks. He's also not fixed yet, and he's starting to get old enough where that's going to be an issue soon. But for now, things seem OK. I'm watching closely, and I will have no further qualms about taking him -- right off Ken's porch if necessary -- if things start getting bad again. 

I'm sure not all of you will agree with my decision to leave things alone for now. It's certainly possible that he would find a better home if I gave him to a rescue organization. But that would also mean that one less other cat would find a home. When thousands of cats in my county alone are euthanized each year because there's no one to take them, and so many others live in far more dire circumstances, I just think that it's better to leave Smokey where he is for as long as I can. At least this way he's fed and sheltered, he has company and affection, and I can look after him.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

It sounds as if Barbie's the reasonable person in that duo, and Smokey should be ok for as long as she stays around. Maybe that's what you need to watch for -- Barbie's continued presence in Clueless Ken's life.

Also, beware of next winter... If Smokey's still living on the porch when the weather gets cold again, that's when you'll have to intervene and do something to help him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand and I agree. I wish he weren't outdoors either, but he was in prison before. Now he has a life. 

I agree that winter might change the situation drastically.


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

It just makes me so sad when people don't understand that cats are loving, needy beings that never asked to be domesticated.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree about winter being an issue. Hopefully Barbie will have moved in long before then, and they'll take him in the house. Otherwise I will most certainly intervene.

Fortunately we're in Florida, so it won't dip below 70 degrees again until probably December. But now hurricane season is just around the corner! I'll have to make sure Smokey isn't left out on the porch if there's a storm. That would be _so_ typical Ken. :roll:


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Hurricane season begins in June, right? I get all upset just thinking about a little cat being imprisoned on a porch during a hurricane. At least a stray or feral cat has the ability to find shelter and protection.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

PrimoBabe said:


> Hurricane season begins in June, right? I get all upset just thinking about a little cat being imprisoned on a porch during a hurricane. At least a stray or feral cat has the ability to find shelter and protection.


It officially starts in June, but it doesn't usually get going for a couple of months. Don't worry, Smokey will NOT be left on the porch! We live in a non-evacuation zone, so I would just have to bring him inside.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

Jet Green said:


> I'm sure not all of you will agree with my decision to leave things alone for now. It's certainly possible that he would find a better home if I gave him to a rescue organization. But that would also mean that one less other cat would find a home. When thousands of cats in my county alone are euthanized each year because there's no one to take them, and so many others live in far more dire circumstances, I just think that it's better to leave Smokey where he is for as long as I can. At least this way he's fed and sheltered, he has company and affection, and I can look after him.


If you truly feel that way, and this is your decision, then I implore you to at the very least do something about getting him neutered immediately.

There is no telling when a male cat can become sexually mature (I've heard it as early as 4 months) and even one litter born will be the product of thousands of newborn kittens in the span of just a few years.

If you're truly concened about the number of homeless cats, and his being cared for at least reasonably, therefore allowing another kitten to have a hom, I hope you will consider this action at least.

Besides the above reason, considering his lack of concern, one good spray by this kitten may cause him to be abandoned, and once he's a problem, who's going to adopt him then? He'll most likely end up at the pound to be euthanized.

So please, I respect your decision, but hope you will consider having him neutered immediately to avoid the worse possible scenario in a not-too-perfect solution.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Kookiefool said:


> If you truly feel that way, and this is your decision, then I implore you to at the very least do something about getting him neutered immediately.


I agree completely. Ken has repeatedly promised to have him fixed, and Barbie is also clearly aware of the need, but it's still not happening and the clock is ticking. I'm looking into some options right now.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jet Green, good for you for continuing to keep an eye out for Smokey's well-being.  

Be sure to keep us posted on him! Now you've got many of us interested in him


----------



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

Dear Jet and other *Concerned For Smokey Organization* friends.

I've been reading this post, and it breaks my heart to hear of Smokey's dilema, along with your own.

I'd bet that if Ken went to jail and was forced to live in a 10 foot by 10 foot cell 23 hours a day, he'd be absolutely miserable. He's fed, clothed and given fresh air once a day for an hour, but he'd still be a prisoner.

The cat has been wrongfully imprisoned! Criminals in prisons, even those in maximum security still get visitation rights, proper food, counselling and even medical treatments. Why should a harmless, helpless little kitten deserve even less?????? :twisted:

Barbie doesn't seem like the best possible scenerio either. She may be affectionate to the cat, and allowing it in the house for a bit, but it's not enough. I wouldn't count on her to save the poor baby. Affection is one thing, but what about a long term relationship?

What are the local by-laws regarding unneutered animals? Maybe you could force the surgery with laws. 

Here's another thought, if you decide not to break Smokey out: take up a neighbourhood collection and once you have enough money, send over a cat carrier with the vet's address and the appointment time. If that's not enough of a hint, then break down the door and free poor Smokey!

Can you offer the shelter a donation to keep Smokey until he finds a good home? Most shelters are forced to resort to euthenasia because of the cost of keeping animals alive. One of them may be willing to shelter Smokey if they are being funded to keep him alive. You'd have to be specific, as any money they recieve may just be put into the shelter to help all the animals, which wouldn't really do much good for Smokey in the long run.

Still, my favorite plan is to cut the screen in the middle of the night, grab the cat and take an "impromptu vacation". Make it look as though you left earlier that day, and then if Ken happens to notice that Smokey has vanished, he wouldn't suspect the innocent neighbours who left the day before for vacation! :wink: 

Joyce, newly inducted friend of *Concerned For Smokey Organization *


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=32827


heres our replacemtn for smokey!!!!!!! hahahah :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think he'd know the difference.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Laugh! Probably not.

But I have REALLY GOOD Smokey news! I'm going to post the full story as soon as I have time. At this time, let me just say that Smokey has a new home, and is out of Ken's clutches for good!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

_ YAY !!_


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Out of Ken's clutches for good?!?! HOW?!

Tell us, tell us!!!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Dear Members of the Concerned For Smokey Organization:

Clueless Ken and Barbie have had their Smokey privileges fully, permanently revoked.

It seems they went on vacation. Out of the country, for a week. And made NO provisions for anyone to take care of Smokey!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: They must have seen me feeding him, and just assumed I would continue to do it, because they literally just chucked him off the porch and took off. 

It gets even better! I only found out where they had gone because Ken asked his parents to stop by and check on the house for him. I asked them if they were going to be feeding Smokey, and got blank stares. _He had never even told them he had a cat._

:cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing :cussing _*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

That was Monday. In the days since, Smokey has been fixed, vaccinated, licensed, and safely delivered to a new, permanent home. 

He didn't suffer in Ken's absence because I was already been feeding him as much canned food as he would eat, and giving him lots of cuddling, every day for weeks. He had been roaming off the porch a lot and by the end he was spending more time on my property than Ken's. That was a big reason I didn't take him away sooner, because I felt like I was able to make his life somewhat better, and he didn't seem unhappy. But ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.

The other, even bigger reason was that I didn't have a place to take him. I didn't want to adopt him out to strangers. I've met far too many people lately who neglect and mistreat their cats. He's been through too much already (I haven't even told you about the pre-Ken owners yet), and I needed to make sure the next adoption was right.

I _really_ wanted to adopt him myself, but our small house is already brimming over with cats, and all of them are neurotic. We kept Smokey in our laundry room after his surgery, with the door shut, and the other cats went crazier than we've ever seen, hissing and growling at the door, each other, and us; and one was so upset that he had diarrhea. It was literally and figuatively a huge mess.

But we lucked out, because a good family friend stepped forward and offered to take him in. He has a big house for him to run around in, and a couple of very nice dogs who get along with cats. And he has people over constantly, so there will be plenty of company. Smokey will love it. Best of all, we'll get to visit him frequently!

He's only been there one night, and I miss him so much already! We bonded more than ever this week. After his surgery, he curled up in my lap and went to sleep for a long while. I wanted to keep him there forever.  

But I know he'll be much happier in his new home than I could make him in my house of hostile cats. And this way he'll be far away from Ken, forever!


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

YAY!!!!!! Thats great news.

Does ken know or is he going to be under the assumption smokey ran away? lol 

Wouldnt it be funny if he came on this forum for advise on a lost hahaha. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great news, I glad Smokey has a good home now!


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Hooray for Smokey and his new home!

Clueless Ken and Brainless Barbie...what a pair. Barbie's the more responsible half of the duo, yet she apparently didn't care that Smokey would be homeless and abandoned while she and Ken traveled off to who-knows-where.

Thank you so much for rescuing Smokey, taking him to the vet, and placing him in a good home. You've done a wonderful thing for a helpless little creature.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

ericalynn429 said:


> Does ken know or is he going to be under the assumption smokey ran away? lol


I'm not sure yet what I'm going to say. Part of me wants to get all up in his face and list, point by point, everything he's done to make him undeserving of this cat. Since he can't do anything to Smokey anymore, and I haven't broken the law, I'm no longer afraid of him being upset at me. On the downside, he would probably just view me as a sadistic witch who stole his cat for no reason, and himself as the wronged victim. 

I really prefer the idea of him never knowing what happened to the cat and being torn up with guilt. I'll help: 

"Smokey's missing? Oh no! Who was looking after him while you were gone?

No one? Oh.

I don't think I ever saw a collar on him. Did you have him microchipped? No? But he was licensed, right? Oh.

Sometimes male cats who aren't neutered run away, but I'm sure you took care of -- oh, he wasn't fixed yet?

Well, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about if he's in good health. You had him vaccinated, right? During his health checkup? And treated for fleas?

You didn't do any of those things? Oh...

Gee, that's too bad. I sure hope he's OK. _Anything _could have happened to him."


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very happy for Smokey! Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jet Green said:


> "Smokey's missing? Oh no! Who was looking after him while you were gone?
> 
> No one? Oh.
> 
> ...


 :lol: That is excellent!! Too funny. 

Hooray for Smokey!! Bless you for getting him neutered, vaccinated, etc. and finding him a great home where he'll be loved and appreciated.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*happy end? wait til they get back*

I'm glad this ended this way, for your sake as well as Smokey's. The law would take a thin view of you cutting through a screen on your neighbor's porch. 
But the man did not make provisions to take care of the pet. Naturally the cat ran away during his vacation. 

Anyone, even the law, can see that.

Let's just hope that Ken is not the vindictive type who will blame you for it and insist that you took the cat. I'd get his parents to provide verification if that is the case.

You will certainly hear from Ken when he has returned from vacatino.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

*YESSSS!!!*









Smokey has been liberated! Please give us another update on the situation when Ken gets home! I like the "Gee, that's too bad. I sure hope he's OK. _Anything_ could have happened to him." story when he gets back. Hehehehehehehe...let Clueless Ken wonder about it and squirm! :twisted:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Great job!!!!!!! Smokey must be in heaven now with all the love and attention and new friends! He sure deserves it!! You are a great person to care that much. Too bad more people weren't like you! Yes, keep us updated!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Ken and Barbie came back last night. I haven't seen them, just their cars coming and going. They didn't stay at Ken's last night, and they've been gone most of today. 

Clearly they're just torn with worry about Smokey, since they haven't bothered asking me about him yet. Jerks. :x My husband predicts it will be several days before they notice/care/inquire about him.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That figures :roll: Just proves even further that you did the right thing. Smokey must be loving his new home


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*abandoned at home*

Well, it appears that they don't care enough about the cat to even check to see if he's still alive on their porch.

Is it possible to abandon a cat inside your own home?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

OK, it's done. I couldn't stand the suspense and finally ambushed Ken when he got home from work today.

I should back up a little here and mention that I took Smokey in for a checkup, and learned that he is in excellent health, except that he has some gingivitis. It didn't sound serious, but he'll need annual dental cleanings, and it's recommended that his teeth be brushed regularly (I need to learn more about this). Also, I found out that he is older than any of us thought, that despite being a little guy, he's already about a year old. And he's been unfixed all this time, yikes!

Back to Ken. I really wanted him to feel terrible, partly just in general, and partly so that he would never neglect another cat like that in his life. So I really laid it on thick. By the time I was finished spinning, Smokey was practically on death's door and had impregnated half the neighborhood. I had _no choice_ but to take him to the vet, then on to my friend's house for the heroic medical care that he will need for the rest of his life. And my friend has a lot of experience with animal care (true), so it would really be better if Smokey just stayed there...and he agreed.

Maybe I took it too far. He became more and more crestfallen, and by the end he looked and sounded like he wanted to die from shame. He had never meant to let it get to that point, he just had many stressful things going on in his life (buying his first house, finishing grad school, Barbie moving in) and took on way more than he could handle. He said he had felt awful about Smokey all this time, knowing he wasn't doing enough for him, especially after leaving for vacation and realizing he had forgotten to ask anyone to take care of him.

Yeah, violins were blaring. It was all really pathetic, like kicking a puppy. Repeatedly. Like I said in the beginning, he was probably never evil, just incredibly and criminally clueless. Now he's all grateful to me for rescuing Smokey from imminent death. The patheticness of it all has cured me of any desire for revenge. From now on we'll probably both just smile awkwardly and avoid each other until one of us moves.

So I lied horribly and shredded a man's soul. But he really did things almost as terrible as what I was accusing him of. And it was for a worthy cause -- I am certain now that Ken will never neglect another cat.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I hope he never OWNS another cat, or dog either.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand how you feel, Jet Green. We always think of how satisfying a come uppance will be, but it never brings us satisfaction, because the person --by that time--"gets it." And then we feel sorry for him. It's a hard lesson to learn, but best that Ken learned it while he was young.

Just thinking... About Ken worrying that he had not arranged for Smokey's care.....his parents don't have a phone?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Well done, Jet Green! This thread made me laugh so hard -- I'm glad it had a happy ending and Smokey has a new home!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

> I really laid it on thick.


Nah, the only thick thing here was Ken's skull.



> it would really be better if Smokey just stayed there...and he agreed.


Finally! Smart Ken! Good! Sit! Roll over!



> Maybe I took it too far. He became more and more crestfallen, and by the end he looked and sounded like he wanted to die from shame.


Not too far, not at all. He was ashamed...rightly so! 



> He had never meant to let it get to that point


But it got to that point anyway, didn't it?



> He said he had felt awful about Smokey all this time, knowing he wasn't doing enough for him, especially after leaving for vacation and realizing he had forgotten to ask anyone to take care of him.


He must not have felt THAT awful. How could he have really understood he wasn't taking care of him properly when he *FORGOT* to find someone to take care of Smokey while he was away?! If it wasn't for his caring, concerned neighbor (you) his cat could have _died!_



> So I lied horribly and shredded a man's soul.


Now stop that. Don't mistake squirming for soul shredding. It wasn't like you lied to him about something _really_ heavy, like his mom died or something.



> But he really did things almost as terrible as what I was accusing him of.


Yes. Yes, he did. The end totally justifies the means in this case.



> And it was for a worthy cause -- I am certain now that Ken will never neglect another cat.


I surely hope he does not neglect another living thing as long as he draws breath. Not even a plant.

Don't beat yourself up for another second about what you said to him. No one likes getting a sobering reality check like that one but he NEEDED it like a fish needs water and you intervened in time to save Smokey a lot of grief too.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks everybody for your comments. All your moral support has been vital to my sanity during this entire process, and I endlessly appreciate it. I'm just glad to have the Ken business behind me, finally. 

And Smokey is doing great! I've visited him twice in his new home. He's his usual self, running around confidently, rubbing up against everybody's legs for attention. My friend (Chris) just loves him and it appears to be mutual. He even sleeps in Chris' bed at night! 

Smokey is being introduced to the dogs slowly. Chris kept them in separate rooms initially, and this week the dogs are staying at his mom's (she loves any opportunity to babysit them) so that Smokey can get used to the house first. Chris has a lot of experience living with cats and dogs together, and feels that the biggest issue is whether the cat runs from the dogs. If the cat is a runner, the dogs will always be chasing him around for fun, and they'll never get along. But if the cat stands his ground and hisses, the dogs will know that they must respect and fear him, and they will all get along fine.

They've all been in the same room only once so far, briefly. When Smokey saw the dogs, he puffed up to about three times his size and hissed in their faces. The dogs quietly retreated to the other side of the room and hid behind furniture. I think everything's going to work out just fine.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Smokey's one smart kitty!  My dogs were either great friends with my cats or "did as they were told."

Thanks for the update!


----------

